# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  Robot Resurrection, 28 foot tall robotic sculpture, Denver, Colorado, USA

## Airicist

Designer - Shane Evans

Website - docs.google.com/document/d/1udv83Oi0u4_UF6RCTNoM5FdZNwAHVGo9Nn9fd-AGE80

youtube.com/RobotResurrection

facebook.com/RobotResurrection

"We Are The Robots" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Robot Resurrection Fundraiser

Published on Jul 15, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Published on Aug 13, 2014




> Meet Our Big Robot! #0 foot tall, fire breathing, Flame puffing, Smiling Monstrosity that is making its way to Burning Man 2014. Make sure to Catch it at Esplanade and portal

----------


## Airicist

Article "This 30’-Tall Flame-Spewing Robot Is Made From Recycled Airplanes"

by Caleb Kraft
May 11, 2015

----------

